# Sticky  The Recipe Exchange!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*The Recipe Exchange!*

To participate all you need to do is post a reply here with the *NAME(S) *of a recipe(s) you would be willing to exchange (NOT the full recipe, *JUST THE NAME!* ). Once you have listed a recipe other people who have also listed recipes can send you a request through PM to exchange one of their recipes for your's, or you can PM any of the people who have listed recipes and ask to make an exchange. You give them a recipe, and they give you a recipe.

Recipes do NOT have to contain goats milk, but if you have some recipes for good cheese's, breads, soaps, and so forth that you would like to exchange feel free to list their names in your listing! List the names for ANY recipes you like! *All we ask is that the recipes you list are ones that you yourself, or someone you know has tried before to ensure the quality of the recipe.*

*You CANNOT request a recipe unless you have one to exchange!* There is no limit to the number of recipes you may offer to exchange, and there is also no limit to the number of recipes you can receive. There just has to be an "exchange" made&#8230; recipe for recipe.

This is a really good way to expand your recipes books, and to gain recipes from many different places that you might have never gained access to otherwise! I really hope everyone enjoys this! If you have ANY questions or problems please feel free to PM or Email me! :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I will start things off an list a few that I can think of right now....

*Quick & Easy Brownies * _(I do these every year for our St. Jude Riders and they always come back for more!)_
*Pepper Jack Chicken Cheese Dip
Pecan Praline Grahams
Hamburger Steak & Tatters in Aluminum Foil * _(My Hubby's favorite dish)_
*Slow Cooker Chicken Pasta* _(with a cream cheese/white wine sauce)_


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oooh . . . okay, I'll play! Here are some of my favorites:

*Creamy Mozzarella Chicken* _A special favorite_
*Easy Beef Stew* _Makes a LOT!_
*Red Cabbage and Sausage Stew* _Very tasty_

I'll think of more later.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Epona~ I sent you a PM! :shades:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Right back at ya! Can't wait to try it! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too!!! :leap: 

Come on people and join the fun!!! Add ANY recipes you like!!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - here we go - 

Oreo Dessert (to die for)
Fast and Easy Roast (crock pot)
Sweet and Sour Chicken (crock pot)

Hmmm - I think that is about all that I know how to cook from scratch - tell me that is not sad!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

lol... sent you a PM


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch, I am going to be trying out the one I got from you this coming week! I will let you know how it turns out.

Oooh, kelebek, I am sending you a PM! I love slow cooker recipes, but one of those perks my interest. :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> HollowbeadRanch, I am going to be trying out the one I got from you this coming week! I will let you know how it turns out.


 Yes, definitely let me know how it turns out! I fixed it last night for me and hubby. It is his ABSOLUTE fav dish! He just says the only problem with it is having to smell it while we wait for it to cook LOL :roll: :ROFL: Every ten seconds he asks "Is it almost ready??" hehe


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well, had it today and it was a huge hit!

I did of course play with it and change it some. :greengrin: 

Thanks so much! I hope you guys try mine soon!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it!!! I hope to try a few new recipes this week :wink: 

As soon as Liz gets her computer straightened out I am sure she will be joining in on the fun too :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so right Brandi!

Simple and EASY!!!
Tater tot casserole( qwik, and DH loves it)
Sloppy Joe Pizza
Deep Dish Ham Pie
Potato-cheese Soup( I do use Goat milk cheese in this one)
Cheddar Puff( great breakfast or anytime meal)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

PMed you Liz :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - I PM'd ya - 

I thought of a couple more that I had stuck away in my head - 

Chicken Speghetti Casserole

Italian Steak

Both are very VERY easy to make and take about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours to make and cook (mostly cook time!!)


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok I hope that I've got this entire concept right!
So the recipe name's I'd like to exchange are:
Citris Creme Brulee
Cooked Pinto Beans
Chicken Paprika
Scottish Biscuits
Turkey Stew
and
7-Layer Cookies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

PM'd ya farmgirl!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz, I PMed your recipe to you!! :thumb:

FarmGirl- I sent you a PM!! :wink:

AND I thought of a couple more recipes to add to my list :wink:

*Shepherd's Pie
Old-Fashioned Fudge* _(this is a family recipe passed down a few generations!)_


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz- I fixed the Tater Tot Casserole last night and we LOVED it!!! It is definitely in my favs list! :wink: Thank you!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I think I need to PM Liz now . . . LOL

Edited to add: More Recipes!

*Huevos Rancheros* (eggs and beans, literal translation)
*Easy Eggplant Parmesan* Healthy, or so I pretend
*Suddenly Stuffed Mushrooms* Great appetizer
*Mushroom Pasta* I sure do like mushrooms a lot don't I?

The others, just for reference:

*Creamy Mozzarella Chicken* A special favorite
*Easy Beef Stew* Makes a LOT!
*Red Cabbage and Sausage Stew* Very tasty


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooooh.....sounds great!!

*Hearty Beef Enchiladas* (these are absolutely scrumptious!)

*Fudgy brownies*

*Broccoli Cheese Noodle Soup*


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

K. I will look through my recipes and try to remember which ones I made but for now...

*Sour Cream Pound Cake* _The best cake I ever had and made (And I hate cake)_ :drool:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Lets get some more recipes. Here are mine.

Spaghetti Pie-no spaghetti, it is left over sauce.
Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo-Yum
Sour cream Sugar Cookies-our fav
Home-Made Spaghetti Sauce-Haven't made it in awhile but it's always good
White Bread
Sweet Bread
No Fail Fudge-this is my mom's recipe and its good, and quick


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

This is such a good idea! 
Here are a couple of mine, does anyone have a baked mac & cheese *reciepe?

Skillet Lasagna- quick and easy, perfect for two people

Miss Murphy Spuds- yummy hashbrown dish

Chocolate pudding- from scratch and soo easy

Goat cookies- a little something for our kids too :wink:*


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

For your eating pleasure I offer:
*Pumpkin chocolate chip pecan muffin tops (*a cookie that really should be illegal*)*
*Parmesan Pan Biscuits (*Quick and easy, great w/ spaghetti or almost anything*) *


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking for gluten-free, sulfite-free recipes.

We have a very good, easy gluten-free, sulfite-free pancake recipe, but we are still very new to this, so we don't have a lot of recipes yet other then the old faithfuls.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

I have: *short bread pie crust, cocoa 7 minute frosting, toffe cookie bars, and gluten free cornbread* if anyone wants  you can't tell the cornbread is gluten free i make it because it's the best recipe I've found not because it's gluten free.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Goat Milk Fudge:

-2 cups sugar
-3/4 cup goat milk
-2 squares(two ounces) unsweetened baking chocolate, chopped
-1 tsp. Light or dark corn syrup(I have made it with both)
-2 tbs. Salted butter
-1 tsp. Vanilla
-dash salt

In a heavy 2 quart sauce pan combine sugar, milk, chocolate, corn syrup, and salt.
Cook and stir over medium heat till sugar dissolves and comes to a boiling.
Continue cooking to soft-ball stage(234° F) stirring only as nessacary to prevent sticking(mixture should boil gently over entire surface)
Immediately remove from heat qdd butter but DO NOT stir.
Cool to lukewarm (approx. 110°F), add vanilla and beat until fudge gets thick and just looses it's gloss. Pour into a greased pan (8x8 works for thinner pieces, large bread pans work for thicker, or I've also used molds, both silicone candy molds and ice cube trays)
Let harden. Then you can cut them into squares, pop them out of the molds or take out of the pan and break into pieces.


Variations:

~Peanut Butter: replace chocolate with an equal amount of peanut butter(I just kind of eye it)

~Chocolate peanut butter: use only one square of chocolate and replace the other with peanut butter

~Rocky Road: before beating the fudge add 1/2 cup chopped nuts and 1/2 cup mini marshmellows(I suggest halving them into about the size of the nuts to more evenly disperse them)

~Maple Peanut butter: replace chocolate with peanut butter and add 1 1/2 tsp maple flavoring

~White fudge: replace chocolate with 1/2 cup marshmallow creme.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Goat milk ice cream:

~4 cups whole goat milk
~1 (14 oz.) Can sweetened condensed milk
~Two tablespoons vanilla extract

Put in a bowl and whisk together. Then put in an ice cream maker and follow the instructions. I love this recipe! It's quick(well as quick as ice cream can be), easy, and doesn't involve cooking. My entire family loves this.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Do your recipes have to be exact measurements? Because I am a dollop and splash kind of cook. I can tell you how I make it approximately but it won't be exact. If not I would like to get in on the action.

Some I have to offer is it doesn't have to be exact measurements

Poppy seed chicken (without the poppy seeds LOL)
Crock pot Mexican chicken tacos
Leslie's Best Meatloaf
Naughty milk shake
Mandarin Orange Cake with Pineapple frosting.
Taco Soup
Easy Blackberry Pastry
Corny cornbread


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I am okay with "a bit" or a "A dollop" type recipes - my mother's recipes all have the be translated for non-family members! And her mother's recipes are often just a list of ingredients, no quantities!

newmama30+ - what are your bread recipes? I'm always willing to try new ones.

And if anyone wants cookie recipes, I do a bunch of different variations on shortbread that get gobbled up quickly after church every time, and I have a bunch of others, too!

And the world's best banana bread recipe, from my Uncle Mac. He was y Great Uncle, and one of his post-retirement jobs (he retired at least 5 times) was as a bus driver and mechanic for a local dairy farm that had an ice cream stand. They would give him bananas when they were too ripe to use in Banana splits, and he developed a great banana bread recipe - easy to make, keeps nicely and not overly complicated!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Pumpkin Pie Goat's Milk soap (fun)
Chevron Stroganoff (easy)
Corned Chevron (good for stinky bucks)


----------

